
HTC unveils revamped HTC One flagship Android smartphone - anons2011
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21504008
======
darklajid

      It hopes that new software features will help to 
      make its new handset stand out. 
    

Bzzt. Thank you very much. I'm in the market for a new phone, you are not
targeting me. Sense? No way. And no, 'Software' on top of Android is not going
to make your phone nice to buy for this particular guy here.

Searching on for a decent 'stock' device..

~~~
CrazedGeek
For what it's worth, some of the manufacturer UIs are better than AOSP now.
TouchWiz is actually quite nice now, shockingly enough.

~~~
tjoff
TouchWiz is _horrid_.

Also, even if it some day would become decent it would still be inferior just
because it's tied to one manufacturer.

~~~
ebtalley
I have to chime in on the opposite spectrum. I had an evo and use a note 2 as
the primary phone. I rooted the evo and put on Cynogen because I got more from
the phone by doing so. Removing touchwiz and putting on cynogen or other aosp
on the note would net me _less_ functionality this time around. Unless google
adds a stylus to their spec I don't see the (absolute) inferiority of forking
the aosp trunk.

call it redhat vs debian.

------
cjbprime
Happy to see a company willing to stop the constant march of increasing
megapixel count at the cost of smaller photon sites and worse signal-to-noise.
(The HTC One has a 4MP camera, with physical pixels twice as large as
competing sensors.)

~~~
WrkInProgress
It will be interesting to see how well they can market the benefits of a 4 MP
camera over 8+ MP cameras on other smartphones.

I know that more pixels does not always make for a better camera, but I think
the perception from the general public would be that higher = better.

Quite a bold move on their part.

------
hospadam
One of the most important features on a phone (to me) is the camera. I love
that they're willing to try a new take and make a better camera. But _why_ are
they not releasing sample images? If you're going to push a new technology...
back it up with some examples!

------
jtreminio
I really wanted to love HTC. I bought and still enjoy my HTC One X for AT&T
... but their complete lack of support for the mod community, and in fact
stonewalling them, has completely turned me off to the company.

I will never buy another HTC phone again.

~~~
WrkInProgress
I have the HTC One X (International Version) apart for the horrible thing that
is HTC Sense 4 (apart from the camera improvements and certain dialer
improvements), I've been able to root and load custom ROMS on my phone without
any issues.

HTC even set up a site to make it easy to unlock the bootloader here:
<http://www.htcdev.com/bootloader>

------
RyanZAG
I'm not seeing the most important info in a product announcement. Is it
available yet, and if not, when will it be available? How much will it cost?

I don't understand the mindset behind launching a device that you aren't
selling. By the time it's actually on the market, your faster moving
competitors (Apple, Samsung, etc) have already matched your improvements. You
also get a huge amount of buzz when first unveiling a product, and you need to
capitalize on that by letting people give you money for it. Microsoft fails at
this every single time, and it looks like HTC is joining them?

This is coming from someone who saw this phone and decided 'ok, sold, where do
I buy one?' - and could not find any of this out. Terrible marketing failure.
By tomorrow I will have forgotten completely, and I'll probably end up just
getting a Samsung.

~~~
rrreese
HTC isn't selling their phones to you, they're selling them to carriers. World
wide. The price and time will vary by geography and carrier. It's pretty
terrible that they can't sort this out before announcing it, but seems to be
par for the course.

------
fuzzythinker
I'm very surprised by the negative comments about HTC/TouchWiz. I got the DNA
and I'm totally in love with it (except for a few minor quirks). It has a 5"
screen but overall size is about the same as S3 due to DNA's near edge to edge
display. It is ultra thin and lightweight too. It seems like this is going to
be even a better device than the DNA due to it being more a "normal" size
phone but with the 4.7" screen but same 1080p display.

------
CrazedGeek
Non-removable battery and no microSD slot. Those are kind of necessary for me,
sadly; the phone does look quite nice otherwise.

------
meddlepal
I won't purchase another HTC after they screwed thunderbolt owners by
delivering ICS 6+ months late.

~~~
vardump
HTC Desire Z (AKA HTC Vision) user here. No ICS firmware. Stuck on Android
2.3.3, so this is my first and last HTC phone - I won't support vendors that
don't provide timely updates. 512 MB RAM, but typically only 100-150 MB free,
so it constantly reloads/restarts any apps and the HTC Sense UI itself. Google
Play in-app purchases don't work.

My next phone will be whatever Google's next flagship phone will be, assuming
they fix USB OTG, LTE and microsd-slot. Or some other vendor that is smart
enough to use vanilla Android without any "product differentiation". I don't
want any custom UIs like HTC Sense or Touchwiz, non-uninstallable bloatware
(looking at you Samsung: Kies, ChatON, etc.) and app-breaking UI
'enhancements'.

~~~
vetinari
Don't hold your breath for "fixing" LTE and microsd in Nexuses.

LTE is currently a negotiation point in hands of carriers. The price of
supporting LTE would be no timely updates (see also Verizon and Sprint Galaxy
Nexus). This is something that Google will not compromise about.

MicroSD is a slightly different story, it has several problems:

UX ones:

\- most users are confused by two separate storage pools (see the confusion:
"I have XY gigabites free on the phone, why can't I install this app?") \- the
SD card has to be unmounted, when the phone is attached to the computer - that
means killing everything, that was launched from the card.

Technical:

\- The MicroSD performance is inferior to eMMC.

Legal:

\- You have to license FAT32 and exFAT (for SDXC) from Microsoft. (Yes, I know
that it is technically possible to use different filesystems with SD cards -
but that is a decision that would not go very well with mainstream users who
just want to connect the phone to their Windows or Apple computer).

~~~
untog
I'm still interested by the fate of LTE in the Nexus 4- it has the hardware
for it, but it's manually disabled. When T-Mobile launch their LTE network
it'll be interesting to see if any hacks will re-enable it. It could end up
being one of the first technically unlicensed LTE devices.

------
ibudiallo
I'm not sure if the launch event is over but did they mention the price?

------
metaperl
4.7" screen? unless its >= my Galaxy Note screen, I cannot be interested.

~~~
iso-8859-1
comparing a phablet to a phone is like ... well, it doesn't make sense.

~~~
rys
They're both large pocketable handheld phones, regardless of your phablet
nomenclature. Comparing them is entirely sensible.

